# Est il viable de travailler sous Linux ?



## Didier Guillion (7 Août 2001)

Amis Linuxiens Bonjours,

Je ne travaille pas encore sous Linux mais je me tâte.
Peut être pourriez vous m'aider à mieux cerner le concept "Linux" qui pour l'instant est très confus pour moi : je trouve très peu de logiciels commerciaux ou de sharewares sous Linux, comment font les gens qui travaillent sous Linux pour vivre ?

Cordialement


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Août 2001)

Alors, il faut savoir que la communauté Linux, pour l'instant, c'est plus des bidouilleurs ou des gens passionés, mais pas encore trop les professionels, car ceux ci, en effet, n'ont pas toujours les applications nécessaires.

Mais il faut savoir que grâce à son côté Multi-Utilisateur, Linux commence à rentrer de plus en plus dans les entreprises.

Ensuite pour les applications, ca dépend des applications que vous cherchez. Mais on commence à trouver de plus en plus d'application d'entreprises génériques sous Linux.

Mais il est vrai que le monde de l'entreprise, je ne conanît pas....


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Août 2001)

Merci de votre réponse, en fait je ne cherche pas des logiciels sous Linux. Je développe des sharewares sur Mac/os et Windows et de nombreux utilisateurs m'on demandé une version Linux. 
Je cherche donc à mieux cerner ce "marché" car il s'agit néanmmoins d'un travail de portage important.
Je ne sais si le principe du Shareware est bien perçu sous Linux ou s'il existe des solutions alternatives à ce mode de distribution. Pour l'instant les réponses que j'ai obtenu sont "Sur Linux le logiciel est gratuit et c'est le service qui est payant".
Comme c'est exactement le contraire de mon mode de travail : "Logiciel payant, aide gratuite", je m'interroge.

Cordialement


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2001)

J'imagine que si une version d'Awalé est devéloppée pour Linux, on jouera contre un pingouin, non?


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Août 2001)

Pourquoi pas ? Ca ressemble à quoi une main de pingouin ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Août 2001)

Euh alors, oui, il est vraie l'esprit LKinux ou open Source, c'est tout il est gratuit, et ca va jusqu'à tout on trouve la source....

Mais si des gens veulent votre shareware sous Linux, c'est qu'ils sont prêts à prendre celui ci comme un shareware... donc il n'y a pas de problème..

De plus, linux, c'est ca, mais les applications des entreprises sous linux sont aussi payantes, mêmes extrèmement chères...

Donc pas de problèmes, vous pouvez faire des sharewares


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)




----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Août 2001)

Il est tout a fait possible que la demande du portage de mes logiciels sous Linux sous-entende, "gratuit".
Si c'est la norme sous Linux, je ne vois pas pourquoi des gens paieraient une licence.

De plus, je risque de me faire descendre par des "intégristes" parce que mon code source ne serait pas "open". Mon plaisir est d'avoir des utilisateurs heureux, pas d'engager des polémiques   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je connais très mal Linux, comme je le disais plus haut, existe t il des sharewares sous Linux ? Si oui, pouvez vous m'en citer ? 

Cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2001)

Je ne connais pas de shareware sous linux.

La "règle" est de fournir les codes source du prog, tout simplement parce que linux peut tourner sur plusieurs archi:
Linux/intel, Linux/PPC, linux/Sun, ...

Et puis tu développes en géneral une appli graphique pour un type de librairie (X11. GTK, QT) et ton logiciel peu alors être recompilé sur tout unix suppportant ces librairies graphiques.

Seuls quelques logiciels propriétaires sont fournis sous formes binaires: Netscape 4.x, acrobat reader, real audio, ...


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Août 2001)

Merci de ta réponse, qui recoupe un peu mes informations. 

J'ai trouvé quelques rares sharewares sous Linux qui n'ont pas l'air de marcher tres bien (commercialement parlant)

Alors juste une question, si je fournis mes fichiers sources, de quoi est ce que je vis ?

Cordialement


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*
Alors juste une question, si je fournis mes fichiers sources, de quoi est ce que je vis ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le service !
C'est ca l'avenir des boite squi se sont lancées dans l'Open Source et qui ont réfléchi après...
Tu fais des softs gratuits buggués, et tu mets en place une hotline a 3,31F la minute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon, il te reste la solution de vivre de la fierté d'appartenir à la "communauté".... Au choix.


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Août 2001)

Ah ! Enfin une réponse claire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, sans rire...

J'ai mis toutes les données bout à bout et c'est à ça que je suis arrivé. Il faut faire des softs puissants mais tellement complexes qu'il faut une formation pour les utiliser.

Si le soft marche tout seul, avec un bon manuel,  et qu'il est diffusé gratuitement et en open source, personne ne peut travailler sous Linux. Ou alors, uniquement les fonctionnaires des facultés d'informatique qui font du soft "gratuitement" en se faisant payer par l'état. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je pense avoir ma réponse,
"Non, il n'est pas viable de travailler sous Linux"


Cordialement


----------



## benR (20 Août 2001)

Une belle avancée pour l'Open Source !!
Logique imparable. Rien à dire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2001)

Si vous voulez plus de details sur l'economie de l'open-source, ce document arrive a peu pres a la meme conclusion:

open-source et GPL

Il est assez long mais tres interessant.


----------



## Didier Guillion (21 Août 2001)

Bonjour,

Et merci pour ce lien hyper intéressant. 
L'analyse du texte me donne une vision très pessimiste de l'avenir de Linux en tant que système grand public.
Je trouve cela vraiment dommage, car il y avait plein de bonnes idées dans Linux au départ.

Cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2001)

Je ne pense pas que faire de linux un OS pour Mr tout le monde soit vraiment un objectif de la communauté linuxienne.

En tout cas les linuxiens chevronnés que je connais n'y voit pas un objectif essentiel.
Ils veulent un OS performant et souple pour quelqu'un d'initié, mais pas forcément accessible au profane.

D'ailleurs le type même de développement de l'OS et des applis Open source privilégie plus les choix technologiquement valorisants que des trucs certes utiles mais pas marrant à faire.

Par exemple il y a pas de logiciel de compta open source


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2001)

Bonjour,

Je suis de plus en plus d'accord avec ce que tu dit : Linux n'est pas fait pour le grand public.

Le problème est que le discours des Linuxiens au grand public est : "Nous sommes l'alternative gratuite à Windows." ce qui place Linux parmi les systèmes d'exploitation à vocation grand public. D'où confusion.

Et à pousser le débat encore plus loin, on pourrait dire "si Linux n'est pas grand public, Mac OS X, basé sur un système Linux est il grand public" ?

Pour moi, la réponse reste non.

Cordialement


----------



## PowerMike (25 Août 2001)

Alors là ... mais alors là ....


Pas d'accord !!!

Pour Linux, c'est vrai : c'est un système élitiste où les linuxiens se complaisent à croire qu'ils sont bons (et ils le sont) parce qu'ils arrivent à faire marcher cette daube infâme !!!

Non Linux n'est pas fait pour le grand public ... rien n'y est pensé grand public et rien ne sera jamais grand public.

Linux à l'installe et je parle pas des fins paramétrages : 3 jours !!

On ne peut pas mettre OS X dans le même panier. Premièrement OS X n'est pas basé sur Linux. Il est basé tout comme linux sur un dérivé de BSD (dans le cas de Darwin OS 4.4BSD).
Mac OS X dans sa couche Unix ressemble à tout Unix .. enfin presque mais passons les détails.

Les différences majeures sont que :

1) C'est Apple qui possède et Darwin et OS X de ce fait Apple a les sous pour pousser les développements dans le bon sens (enfin on l'espère)
2) Meme si Darwin est OpenSource c'est quand même Apple qui l'a fait dans l'optique de donner aux utilisateurs Mac (grand public) un OS aux fondations solides et c'est Apple qui mène la danse même si des développeurs décident d'eux mêmes de faire avancer les choses ( et c'est tout à leur honneur et très très appréciable, les développeurs Darwin on fait un super boulot).

Enfin, il est vrai que la coutume sur les systèmes OpenSource est que le logiciel et le source soit gratuit.
Ce n'est sûrement pas très viable effectivement.
Je pense qu'il faut oser demander une rétribution pour son dur labeur. Mais il est vrai que Linux est le fruit de volontaires (qui négligent, certes, la masse) et qui donnent de leur temps gratuitement.

Après, c'est affaire de conscience.

Mac OS X est indéniablement grand public (toujours 20-25 minutes d'install, plug n play encore hyper plus tres tres amelioré grâce à Mach).
Du côté développement, on pourrait presque dire que Mac OS X est pour le grand public du développement.
Il faut essayer Cocoa et Objective C. Il y a la un réel créneau pour les développeurs. Le Mac a toujours était une niche qui a permi à Adobe, Macromédia, 4D, Connectix ... de prospérer et de devenir incontournable sur Mac comme sur PC.
Mac OS X nous ramène dans une situation proche de celle de 1984 lorsque tout était possible.
N'hésitons pas !


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Août 2001)

Bonjour,

Et merci de ton opinion. Les questions que je me posaient sur Linux venaient essentiellement du fait que j'ignorait tout de ce systeme.

Sur Mac OS X, je travaille tout les jours, donc la, je sais un peu ce que c'est, du moins du coté développement. Mes applications on fait partie des 50 premières applications portées sur X et la deuxieme application commerciale musicale faite sur X. 

Si Apple "possede" Darwin, n'oublions pas qu'Apple devra tout ou tard redonner ce qu'elle a pris à l'Open Source et ce n'est peut etre pas se payer le gourou de l'Open source qui fera passer longtemps la pilule. 

La politique d'Apple vis a vis des developpeurs indépendants est désastreuse.(Et je suis gentil) J'ai été profondément choqué de ce mépris affiché, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver face a un clone de Microsoft. J'ai connu Apple il y a dix ans et bon sang ! Il ya eut un revirement à 180¨.
Un exemple ? Les developpeurs travaillent depuis des années avec l'Inside Macintosh 1-V comme référence, Apple n'a pas le droit de ne pas respecter ses propres conventions, ou alors qu'ils n'appellent pas cela Mac OS !

Et pour quoi faire ?

Un systeme plus stable : pourquoi ? les anciens systemes n'étaient pas stables ? Apple nous aurait menti alors?

Un systeme multitache : pourquoi ? les anciens systeme n'étaient pas multitaches ? Je rigole...

Le X ne serait il qu'un moyen de forcer les utilisateurs à renouveler leur machines et logiciels ? Combien de mise à jour gratuite de logiciels pour passer de 9 à X ? Combien de machines de l'an dernier sont elles capables de faire tourner le X ?

Quand à Cocoa, Objective C, et consort c'est le meilleur moyen de se retrouver machine dépendant. A éviter absolument pour une application grand public, c'est ce mettre une corde autour du cou.
Quand cocoa fonctionnera ailleurs que sur Macintosh on en reparlera.

Cordialement


----------



## PowerMike (28 Août 2001)

Ouaip,

d'un autre côté c'est bien qu'Apple ne continue pas plus longtemps à se complaire dans son immobilisme obligé de supporter un OS dont les fondations (non pas qu elles soient vieilles) ne sont pas suffisament stables.

Quant à Cocoa, il faut l'essayer. Le fait qu'il soit plateforme dépendant : c'est la vie. Programmer sur Mac avant OS X c'était aussi un peu ça non ?

Juste un truc encore. Apple n'a rien à rendre à l'OpenSource. Le système est déjà dispo pour tous (sources aussi biensûr) je vois pas ce qu'il faut d'autre.


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Août 2001)

Bonsoir,

Le principe de Mac OS, tel que je l'ai compris, c'est d'imposer un passage par une interface stricte décrite dans les Inside Macintosh et d'interdire (ou tout au moins de fortement deconseiller) l'acces direct au systeme.

Apple pouvait donc réécrire tout les couches basses et les rendre plus solide sans pertuber le fonctionnement des applications. C'est ce qui, jusqu'a présent, a fait la force d'Apple. J'ai des applications qui tournaient sur Systeme 6 et qui fonctionne toujours en systeme 9.

Le passage en X peut vouloir dire qu'Apple ne s'est pas senti capable de faire évoluer son système (ce dont je doute) ou qu'ils ont choisi de forcer les utilisateurs a racheter l'ensemble de leurs applications, puis les ordinateurs capable de supporter le X. C'est une technique commerciale primitive que jusqu'a présent seul Microsoft utilisait.

Les interfaces communes Mac/Pc existent depuis longtemps et ce n'est pas difficile a faire, j'en utilise une depuis 10 ans et je me la suis écrite moi même.

Apple veux vérouiller son marché avec Cocoa, il prends un très gros risque et impose ce risque aux développeurs.
Personnellement, je ne suivrait pas Apple dans cette voix sans garanties solides. Ce que je n'ai pas.

Cordialement


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2001)

j'ai l'impression que la strategie d'apple est à l'opposé de ce que tu avances. ils auraient pu choisir de nous sortir un systeme à la Be, necessitant une reecriture complete de toutes les applications, mais le fait d'avoir créé carbon et surtout le support du vieux systeme a travers la blue box demontre un respect total pour les developpeurs et une perenité de l'investissement logiciel de l'utilisateur. je ne suis pas developpeur, mais simple utilisateur, et j'apprecis fortement de pouvoir lancer dans os X, certains programmes que j'utilisais sur mon mac en 1994 ! pour ce qui est du developement logiciel sous cocoa, j'ai été seduit par les differents exposés que Manu a pu nous faire sur ce forum.
j'arrette là car je n'ai qu'un bras de fonctionnel, et c'est fatigant !
a+


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Août 2001)

Respect total des développeurs...
Je rigole mais jaune...

Cela ce voit que tu n'es pas développeur.


----------

